# FUTURE PLANS...ANY SUGGESTIONS



## kemical (Apr 27, 2008)

1976 Sears flat bottom jon boat,(1232)
1232 Specifications:
Boat Length:	11' 11"
Beam:	45"
Transom Height:	15"
Side Depth:	14"
Hull Gauge:	.054
Max HP:	5
Approx. Dry Hull Weight:	86 lbs
Max. Weight Cap:	315 lbs
# Persons:	2
original(before):





after(future):




please any good suggestions!!

thanks


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good! Do you have a weight capacity of the boat? Adding all that stuff might make the 10 footer a little unsafe with 2 guys and full gear.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 27, 2008)

He's going to find out very quickly that a 10 footer won't handle having raised decks like that.

Ever tried fishing from a canoe while standing up? You're going to have about the same situation there. Very tippy. A buddy and I have been pond fishing from a 10 footer for over 20 years. When you get weight above the gunnels, you are asking to go for a swim.

Having a floor deep enough to provide tackle storage is going to put your center of gravity extremely high as well.


----------



## WTL (Apr 28, 2008)

Sometimes its easy to get something worked out in your mind, then realize once you start to actually saw and drill and build the thing that it isn't as feasable or practical as you thought, or you come up with better ideas in the process. I am impressed with the drawing, but 10' of boat is awfully small. Good luck anyways though.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> He's going to find out very quickly that a 10 footer won't handle having raised decks like that.
> 
> Ever tried fishing from a canoe while standing up? You're going to have about the same situation there. Very tippy. A buddy and I have been pond fishing from a 10 footer for over 20 years. When you get weight above the gunnels, you are asking to go for a swim.
> 
> Having a floor deep enough to provide tackle storage is going to put your center of gravity extremely high as well.



what kind of boat suggest i should get that i can put a deck on it,, this boat i dnt know the weight cap,,but i see alot of 10-11' boats thathave these mods,, please let me know, i would love to have a jon boat with a deck. should i get a longer boat?


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> Looks good! Do you have a weight capacity of the boat? Adding all that stuff might make the 10 footer a little unsafe with 2 guys and full gear.



no,, i dont know,, now im worried,,when i bought this from the guy he told me it was a ll" boat,, i will measure it today when i get back home form work,, 

can somebody please help me find the weight CAP,, thanks!


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good! Do you have a weight capacity of the boat? Adding all that stuff might make the 10 footer a little unsafe with 2 guys and full gear.
> ...




You will never know the exact weight capacity if it does not have a stamp on it. The best you can do is find one exactly the same size and shape and aluminum thickness and take a close guess. *I don't recommend it.* Its not the length so much as the width. The wider the boat the better (stability). I suggest you use this one as is, While looking for a 1442 or 1448 and then sell yours to help pay for that. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



i will measure the width today when i get back home,, sorry to ask for this, but im a newby to this,, what is a 1442 or 1448??

thanks again guys!!


p.s. ok i found out the numbers mean,,lol this is all new to me,, and its exciting to find out new things for me ,,lol


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

14 feet in length X 42 or 48 inches across the bottom.

I know those are extremely stable, I have one that I've run for years on anything from KY Lake to the Mississipi river.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

ok i found a 11" foot boat hopefully this is the exact same width,, i will find out later today!
https://www.g3boats.com/JonBoats/#overhead
1232 Specifications:
Boat Length:	11' 11"
Beam:	45"
Transom Height:	15"
Side Depth:	14"
Hull Gauge:	.054
Max HP:	5
Approx. Dry Hull Weight:	86 lbs
Max. Weight Cap:	315 lbs
# Persons:	2
Complete Specifications

i think im understanding the number thing,, 1232 (12) meaning close to 12" (32) meaning 32" wide... 
can someone please confirm that,, 
thanks


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

That's right.

That boat that you found wouldn't be considered an 11 footer. It's a 12 as described in the model number.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm guessing...This is probably more along the lines of what you've got.....


1032 Specifications:
Boat Length:	9' 11"
Beam:	45"
Transom Height:	15"
Side Depth:	14"
Hull Gauge:	.054
Max HP:	3
Approx. Dry Hull Weight:	76 lbs
Max. Weight Cap:	275 lbs
# Persons:	2


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

ok guys found out today by my measurements,, 11' 11" length,, and the floor is 32" width.. sooo that would make it a 
1232,, sweet,,, =P~


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you taken it out on the water yet?


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> Have you taken it out on the water yet?



i will sunday at 5am.. cant wait , im getting all excited,, and im redesigning my future plans..soo i found out my weight cap is 315lbs,, soooo, im gonna use aluminum structure for the deck for less weight,, like this guy in germany https://www.blog.tarakito.net/?p=72

well somethign similar, not soo much,, somethign less.. less is more,..lol
but cant wait to get it on water,,, taking my son for the 1st time fishing,, gonna be a wonderful father and son experience :lol: ...

im prob gonna primer & paint the inside this sat ,EARLY sat,,lol to a nice khaki tan!!

i will take pics (before & after) step by step


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

Any easy test for your deck plans.

While you have it on the water, stand up on one of your benches and see how tippy it is. That's where your center of gravity will be after decking.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Have you taken it out on the water yet?
> ...



That guy is a member here, He disappeared off the face of the earth. LOL! 


The reason I asked you if you have taken it out before, Is that I want to see what your opinion of decking it is after you have it out on the water the way it is. 

Have fun and be safe on Sunday, and don't forget the camera!


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Any easy test for your deck plans.
> 
> While you have it on the water, stand up on one of your benches and see how tippy it is. That's where your center of gravity will be after decking.



so what do i do now? i should stand in the middle of the benches and see how tipsy it is??? ok,, and what do i do after,, what will that tell me,, ,,,im not being a smart ass on here,, im serious,, im curious, cuz i know there is a logical explanation for that..i want to know everything about these boats,, please tell me

thanks


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Any easy test for your deck plans.
> ...



Take a look at this thread: This is member pbw with a 1438 https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=964

Take a look at his deck walk videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnXMhBb3xI

and: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSNjMavhjOI

And his is a 38 width bottom.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

> Take a look at this thread: This is member pbw with a 1438 https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=964
> 
> Take a look at his deck walk videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnXMhBb3xI
> 
> ...



OOOHHHH I SEEEE!! now i know what he is talking about,, bounce and check where is the center point were it doesnt kinda tip on da side like in that video , it looks like he was testing it, were it tips more and were it doesnt tip,,,

thanks!!! great info


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

but which one is better ,, 3/4 or 3/8 for him???


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

You've watched the videos. Now imagine two people in that boat moving in the same direction (or even opposite directions) or one person making a sudden move one way or the other.

Bath time....


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> but which one is better ,, 3/4 or 3/8 for him???



i think he stuck with the 3/8.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> You've watched the videos. Now imagine two people in that boat moving in the same direction (or even opposite directions) or one person making a sudden move one way or the other.
> 
> Bath time....



so ur saying its not a good idea to put a small deck on the boat?,, i wasn't planning to put it flush with the edge,, i was planning to put it same level of the bench.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> > but which one is better ,, 3/4 or 3/8 for him???
> ...



wow im guessing that is much heavier


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > kemical said:
> ...




3/4 was 47 pounds, the 3/8 was 18 pounds.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> so ur saying its not a good idea to put a small deck on the boat?,, i wasn't planning to put it flush with the edge,, i was planning to put it same level of the bench.



That's why I said to stand on the bench when you put it in the water and see what you think. Standing on the bench level would be the same as standing on the deck you are planning on installing. I'm personally not much on having to worry about swamping the boat or falling in every time I go fishing. I would rather enjoy my time fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > You've watched the videos. Now imagine two people in that boat moving in the same direction (or even opposite directions) or one person making a sudden move one way or the other.
> ...



If it were me...I would just put floors like this mod like Member Defiant did:

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1859

The only way to tell for sure though will be your test drive on Sunday. :beer:


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> > Quackrstackr said:
> ...



HMM I LIKE IT K.I.S.S. Keeping it Sweet Simple... ur right,, i think i wil do it like this,, since i dont want the risk of tipping over with my son , lol,, 5 out of 10 time it will just be me on da boat.. 
yes,, i think i will do it like this,, this is 1436.. wooo alot bigger boat,, im just lil o 1232...lol


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

ok,,,,UPDATE ON FUTURE PLANS,, HERE IS NEW DESIGN THANKS TO JIM!!


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

HAD A QUESTION!!! why in his boat , he has the back seat more on the side ,, why not in the center??


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2008)

It is easier to operate an outboard motor while sitting to the side of it than sitting directly in front of it.


----------



## Tyler_W (Apr 30, 2008)

You are messing up on the seating arrangment. I have a 1432 and, i'll post a pick of what i did, and it is a little tipsy. but then again i have good balance and when someone is about to move you better tell the other person. Put your seats as low to the bench as you can put them. Just get you a seat plate and put thiose seat pins in them and it will sit high enough for you. Do not put a pedestal on the bench because this raises your center of gravity. Which is about a 80% chance of falling out of the boat. Just put floors in it and put your seats like i said. All these other pictures of these boats you are seeing are different. You might have seen a guy named low budget hookers boat or somethin and his boat is a 1236 and he only has pedestals on his seats because the bottom width is widder. The widder the boat the better. Not nececarily the length. Look aroung and find you an old 1436 jon and convert it to a bass boat. Just remember, keep your center of gravity low.


----------



## kemical (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyler_W said:


> You are messing up on the seating arrangment. I have a 1432 and, i'll post a pick of what i did, and it is a little tipsy. but then again i have good balance and when someone is about to move you better tell the other person. Put your seats as low to the bench as you can put them. Just get you a seat plate and put thiose seat pins in them and it will sit high enough for you. Do not put a pedestal on the bench because this raises your center of gravity. Which is about a 80% chance of falling out of the boat. Just put floors in it and put your seats like i said. All these other pictures of these boats you are seeing are different. You might have seen a guy named low budget hookers boat or somethin and his boat is a 1236 and he only has pedestals on his seats because the bottom width is widder. The widder the boat the better. Not nececarily the length. Look aroung and find you an old 1436 jon and convert it to a bass boat. Just remember, keep your center of gravity low.



gotcha!! i have decide to keep it on the bench no pedestal just a 360 degree thing under the seat,, i was thinking about that early about the center of gravity and balance on my 1232, and Jim made me realize to Keep it Simple and Sweet, 
so im gonna keep it like this in this picture,, this is my boat right now



, this is the seats on it, ill just replace the middle one with a folding one Friday, going fishing sunday gonna put it on the water to test it also,, 

thanks!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 30, 2008)

Ah man, I wanted you to stand up on the bench and wiggle around (after you let your son off on the bank, of course) :lol: .


----------



## kemical (Apr 30, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Ah man, I wanted you to stand up on the bench and wiggle around (after you let your son off on the bank, of course) :lol: .



ahhh,, [-X ... lol


----------



## Tyler_W (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh come on just try it... You wont get wet... I promise!


----------



## kemical (Apr 30, 2008)

ahh picking on the newby,,huh??? lol,,


----------



## Waterwings (May 1, 2008)

> i think im understanding the number thing,, 1232 (12) meaning close to 12" (32) meaning 32" wide... can someone please confirm that,,
> thanks



that's correct. 32" across the very bottom.


----------



## kemical (May 1, 2008)

i picked up the carpet today,, a nice Burgundy red color.. ahhh cant wait!!!


----------



## asinz (May 1, 2008)

Mine is a 1432 and it works fine for me and another person. 

Here is my posting. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1676


----------



## kemical (May 4, 2008)

wow...today went out and took the boat out on the water,, spent more time dealing with the small leak than fishing, caught one though, pretty upset frustrating also,  .. didnt realized that having a 1232, could be soooo incredible wabbly,(tipsy),, and this is when sitting,, my friends pelican intruder jon boat was more stable than mine..and his is also a 1232..(plastic). ..WTF???

i would like to know from the members of tinboats.net to please, please and please help me give me advice in what jon boat is much more stable that 2 people can get on, and have a small deck in front,


was really upset,, i would like something more stable and more productive,, 

thank you all


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 4, 2008)

1448............. :wink:

I figured the tippyness of a 12 footer might surprise you when you got it in the water.


----------

